# "Who quoted me?"



## linguist786

I am a memer of a another student website and the "layout" is much like WR's. The thing is, the student website I visit has a very useful tool which is called "Who quoted me?" (see attachment) and it let's you see who has quoted you and in which thread - this allowed you to go straight to that thread and see their post. Would it not be possible to have something like that here? Just a suggestion


----------



## Whodunit

And which advantage do you see in creating such a feature? I, personally,  can live without it, so I'd like to see some useful advantages. Maybe it'll be useful for me, too?


----------



## linguist786

Whodunit said:
			
		

> And which advantage do you see in creating such a feature? I, personally, can live without it, so I'd like to see some useful advantages. Maybe it'll be useful for me, too?


Well when I go on the student website I mentioned, the first thing I do is go on the "Who quoted me?" option, so I can see which threads people quoted me on - this saves me a bit of time having to find each thread on which I posted a message.


----------



## Whodunit

linguist786 said:
			
		

> Well when I go on the student website I mentioned, the first thing I do is go on the "Who quoted me?" option, so I can see which threads people quoted me on - this saves me a bit of time having to find each thread on which I posted a message.


 
Well, we almost have the same: I use the small blue ticks next to the thread title to see if I have subscribed or not. Another possibility is to click on "User Control Panel" and see all the threads you have subscribed to.


----------



## timpeac

Personally I always go to quick links, subscribed threads. This shows the threads that you are subscribed to (probably because you posted in them) and that others have replied to, whether they quoted you or not. Is that not actually better than what you suggest?


----------



## brian

I do it as Whodunit (that sounds funny ) and click "User Control Panel," which lists all your current subscribed threads.  What's good is that the ones you've not yet looked at since their last reply are *bolded* so that you even know which of your subscribed threads you've aleady viewed.

I agree with timpeac that what we have is better--unless of course you _only_ wanted to be notified when a new reply pertains specifically to something you said.  But what I originally thought "Who quoted me" did was show you who quoted you in any thread, regardless of whether you posted there or not; but thinking about it, I realized that in my experience here there have only been a few times that I've seen cross-quoting over threads, so this wouldn't be that useful.


----------



## jester.

linguist, you must know that you automatically subsribe to a thread in which you participate.

Additionally you can "manually" subscribe to threads in which you don't participate but which interest you.


Have you recently checked your E-Mails?


----------



## Jana337

j3st3r said:
			
		

> linguist, you must know that you automatically subsribe to a thread in which you participate.


No, it is not automatic. Subscriptions can be turned off, and subscriptions without notifications are available, too.

***

I do not miss the feature either. I actually often reply without quoting, and I am positively not the only one. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

brian8733 said:
			
		

> But what I originally thought "Who quoted me" did was show you who quoted you in any thread, regardless of whether you posted there or not; but thinking about it, I realized that in my experience here there have only been a few times that I've seen cross-quoting over threads, so this wouldn't be that useful.


 
This sounds useful, Brian, unless it is such a rare occurence that it wouldn't be worth the effort for Mike to create the feature. When I wrote something in the German forum, which could lead to a cultural discussion, and someone quotes me in the Culural Issues Forum, it'd be good to know that I was quoted (or at least mentioned ) in another forum I rarely visit. It could be useful to get automatically subscribed to the thread you were quoted in. Just a thought ...


----------



## mkellogg

I just checked on it and it involves a change to the database.  This is something too serious for me to mess with. 

Mike


----------



## natasha2000

Sorry, guys... But you don't receive the info on your e-mail about any new posts in any thread you posted?


----------



## Jana337

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Sorry, guys... But you don't receive the info on your e-mail about any new posts in any thread you posted?


Some people are afraid that they are quoted in threads they do not post in. 

Jana


----------

